# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  نسألكم الدعاء لاخونا ابو زياد af159  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## احمدنظيف

نسألكم الدعاء لاخونا ابو زياد af159 حيث انه اصيب اليوم في حادث سيارة
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## برنس قطر

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## ALHILALI

> نسألكم الدعاء لاخونا ابو زياد af159 حيث انه اصيب اليوم في حادث سيارة
> اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
ولا اعتراض على حكم الله وقدره 
اعانه الله وشافاه وعافاه وحفظه من كل مكروه وشر وجميع المسلمين

----------


## wassim

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## mostafa87

الله يشافيه بجاه النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ويشفي كل مرضى المسلمين

----------


## وسام النوباني

الله يارب يقوم بالسلامة والف سلامة علية اللهم اشفة يارب والله انه اخ فاضل وعزيز

----------


## كريم عبد الله

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله   ولا اعتراض على حكم الله وقدره  الله يشفيك يا استاذ احمد ، ابقى طمنا على حالته يا اخى وارسل له تحياتى وتمنياتى له بالشفاء ان شاء الله*

----------


## maxjan

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..

----------


## sgr

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## أبو مازن

لا اله الا الله 
والله بقالي كام يوم بتصل بية ولا يرد حسيت ان في شيء غلط  
بالله عليك اخي طمنا علية وبلغة تحياتنا  
ربنا يقومة بالسلامة

----------


## البرادعى

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
واللهى هو انسان خلوق محب لكل الناس وانا احبه فى الله اللهم اشفيه يارب

----------


## forexmen

شفاه الله وعافاه وخفف عنه

----------


## Jmeel

إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا  يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين  آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و  العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..

----------


## bu bashar

اللهم اني اسالك العافية
عافية الدين
والدنيا
والآخرة 
اللهم شافي كل مريض
اللهم آمين

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

ان شاء الله كفارة وربنا يعجل في شفائة

----------


## omda1

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## عبدالكريم

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس , اشفي انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفائك , شفائ لا يغادر سقما  
اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس , اشفي انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفائك , شفائ لا يغادر سقما  
اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس , اشفي انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفائك , شفائ لا يغادر سقما

----------


## مليونير متفرغ

اللهم اشفه وعجل في شفائه اللهم بارك فيه وبعمره وبولده وبماله اللهم نسألك الخير والرضى

----------


## Dr.mohamed el sayed

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفي

----------


## Leonardo

ربنا يشفيه و يعافيه ان شاء الله و يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## BRUFEN

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## ma6a6

يارب يقوم بالسلامة والف سلامة علية اللهم اشفة يارب

----------


## العاشق

ادعو الله عز وجل ان يسلمه وان يعجل في شفاءه ليعود الى اخوانه هنا معافى

----------


## صدام ارزيق

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## ابولو138

الله يشفيه يارب 
رجل فاضل خلوق جدا محب للخير 
اللهم اشفه وعافه

----------


## khalid2000

اللهم اشفه شفاء لايغادر سقما

----------


## hamadasalam

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى انت الشافى شفاءا لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اجرة فى مصيبتة وابدلة خيرا منها 
شفاك الله وعافك اخى ابو زياد وجعلة طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## جرير

اللهم اشفيه ومرضى المسلمين
امين

----------


## amiro

اللهم انا نسالك شفاءه ومرضى المسلمين يارب

----------


## أبوسلطان

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم  ان يشفيك 
لا بأس طهور انشالله

----------


## freebalad2003

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
شافاه الله و عافاه و جعل ما اصابه كفارة  
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 		
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 		
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
أللهم آمين

----------


## alomisi

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم اشفية وردة الينا سالما

----------


## moon6468

اللهم شافه وعافه   
اللهم اجعلها كفارة له من كل  سوء  يارب  
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا  شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
الصبر والاحتساب  فما عند الله اكبر

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اللهم رب الناس مذهب البأس اشفه انت الشافى لاشافى الا انت

----------


## K108

_اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_ _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_ _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقم__ا_  _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_ _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_ _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_ _اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما_

----------


## ابو اسلام

اللهم انى اشهدك انه يحب الخير لاخوانه ,
و يعطى دون انتظارلمقابل 
أحسبه كذلك و لا أذكي عليك أحداً ,
اللهم اشفه و عافه و اعف عنه و أدم عليه نعمة الصحة 
و ارزقه بالرزق الحلال و بارك له فيه اللهم آمين

----------


## elesnawy

اللهم اجرة فى مصيبته وابدله خيرا منها ياأرحم الرحمين 
اللهم انى لا أسلك رد القضاء ولكنى أسلك الطف فيه 
جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى ويا ليت تتابعنا بأخباره لكى نطمأن عليه

----------


## الدرب الطويل

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله أسل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك  أسل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## جمال بسيس

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه

----------


## د. احمد عبابنه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  
اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس اشفى انت الشافى شفاءا لا يغادر سقما 
نسأل الباري الشفاء لاخينا ابو زياد

----------


## ABHAFXS

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله أسل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك  أسل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين

----------


## Mohammed2010

اللهم أنزل عليه شفاء ودواء من عندك ورده الينا سالما

----------


## Ratebs1968

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم  اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما   أللهم آمين

----------


## Scofield

ان شاء الله كفارة وربنا يعجل في شفائة

----------


## طائر الشمال

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
شافاه الله و عافاه و جعل ما اصابه كفارة  
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
أللهم آمين

----------


## ismat

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يشفيه ويقوم بالسلامة
ويعود سالم معافاة ان شاء الله

----------


## sea_star_1987

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بالشفااااء ونتمنى له كل عافية

----------


## lionofegypt2020

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
شافاه الله و عافاه و جعل ما اصابه كفارة  
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما 
أللهم آمين

----------


## muhannad22

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## egyptnile

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم اشفه من كل سوء او داء او علة امرض
ورده سالما 
اللهم امين

----------


## Mz505

الله يقومه بالسلامه

----------


## samer2010

بسم الرحمان الرحيم 
روى أبو داود من حديث أبي الدرداء قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول : ( من اشتكى منكم شيئاً أو اشتكاه أخ له فليقل : ربنا الله الذي في  السماء تقدس اسمك وأمرك في السماء والأرض كما رحمتك في السماء فاجعل رحمتك  في الأرض واغفر لنا حوبنا وخطايانا أنت رب الطيبين . أنزل رحمة من عندك  وشفاء من شفائك على هذا الوجع . فيبرأ بإذن الله ) 
* 
عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر أنه قال لأبيه : يا أبت إني أسمعك تدعو غداة : (  اللهم عافني في بدني , اللهم عافني في سمعي , اللهم عافني في بصري , اللهم  إني أعوذ بكر من الكفر والفقر والهم . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر .  لا إله إلا أنت تعيدها حين تصبح ثلاثاً وحين تمسي . فقال إني سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو بهن فأنا أحب أن أسْتَنَّ بسنته رواه أبو  داود .  
* عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ك أتاني جبريل فقال ك يا محمد أتشتكي ؟ فقلت نعم . قال : بسم الله  أرقيك من كل شيء يؤذيك ومن شر كل نفس وعين حاسد ، بسم الله أرقيك والله  يشفيك ) رواه مسلم والترمذي ثم جمع يديه ينفث فيهما قل هو الله أحد  والمعوذات ثم يمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده (ثلاث مرات ) .  
* بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء . ( ثلاث مرات ) 
* بسم الله ذي الشأن عظيم السلطان شديد البرهان قوي الأركان ما شاء الله  كان أعوذ بالله من كل شيطان إنس وجان . ( ثلاث مرات ) 
* أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق . ( ثلاث مرات ) 
* سبحان الله وبحمده لا قوة إلا بالله . ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن  أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما.  
* حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم . ( سبع مرات ) 
*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء  قدير . 
* أفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد .
* ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون . 
* ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير . 
* اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة في الدنيا والآخرة .  اللهم هذا الدعاء وعليك التكلان . ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ,  وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. 
اللهم اشفي اخانا ابو زياد شفاء لا يغادر سقما , تقبل اللهم دعائي ودعاء اخوتي يا رب .

----------


## SalemTaxi

اللهم اشفيه يا رب 
و يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

ألف سلامة عليه 
ما يشوف شر بإذن الله 
أسأل الله أن يسلمه ويحفظه من كل مكروه

----------


## تاجر

الله يا شافي يا معافي ، شافي اخينا العزيز ابوزياد وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية وأعده إلى أهله وإلينا سالماً معافا برحمتك يا رحيم .

----------


## ashrafnajo

و الله ما هي خبرية
اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي لا شفاء بعد شفائك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي لا شفاء بعد شفائك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي لا شفاء بعد شفائك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما 
الله يقيمك بالسلامة يا ابو زياد, و اذا حد بيعرف شو صار معو يخبرنا

----------


## mohands_moslim

اللهم اشفه ورده الى اهله سالما غانما

----------


## rafiek

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ان لله وان اليه راجعون
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه*

----------


## abbee

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## محمود ابو مازن

:Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:    :Hands:   اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه :Hands:   :Hands:

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## مصطفى البنان

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## وجهه نظر

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *  * 			 			إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا   يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين   آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و   العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .. 		*  **

----------


## بن عبدالله

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم شافه وعافه والبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه

----------


## صياد الفوركس

* إلهي ..*  *
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا   يغادر سقماً ..*

----------


## 3ashekforex

ربنا يشفيه يارب ويرجعهولنا بالف سلامة

----------


## ayman_am76

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## أحـمـد

اللهم اشفه وعفو عنه

----------


## Mohamedasm

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اللهم اشفه وعافه وارجعه الى اهله سالما

----------


## science

السلام عليكم 
اخواني من امس وانا اتصل بالاخ ابو زياد ولكن تلفونه مغلق للاسف وانا خارج مصر وافريقيا ولا استطيع الزياره...
يا ريت احد الاخوه اللي بمصر يذهب يزوره ويطمنا علييه الاخ احمد او رشدي او محمد العزب اي حد شباب ....
ابو زياد ياما اعطى للناس والمنتدى  وهذا وقت الوقوف معه شباب  
بالله عليكم تذهبوا للزياره وتطمنونا عليه وشوفوا شو محتاج خبرونا نقوم بالواجب بالله عليكم اخواني 
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## mohammadbadr

*أسأل الله أن يشفيه وكذا سائر مرضى المسلمين*

----------


## محمد العزب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم
ربنا يقومه بالسلامه وتكون الامور بسيطه

----------


## fundays22

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه باذن الله

----------


## m.essam

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## احمدنظيف

اخواني احب ان اطمئنكم لاني ذهبت اليه بنفسي وحقيقة انه انزعج عندما علم باني اخبرتكم وطلب مني ان اطمئنكم حتي يعود اليكم بنفسه قريبا باذن الله

----------


## نسبO

اللهم  يا شافي يا معافي يا كافي ...... اشف اخينا ابو زياد و ألبسه ثواب العافية عاجلا غير اجل واكفيه  العناء والتعب يارب يارب يارب

----------


## naser_mohammad

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم اني اسألك باسمك الاعظم أن تشفي صديقنا وأخينا أبو زياد من كل مرض أو سقم وترده الى أهله سالما" معافى ،،،
                     اللهم آمين
                     اللهم آمين
                    اللهم آمين

----------


## تلميذ الايام

الحمد لله على السلامة
ما يشوف شر  طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## naser_mohammad

> اخواني احب ان اطمئنكم لاني ذهبت اليه بنفسي وحقيقة انه انزعج عندما علم باني اخبرتكم وطلب مني ان اطمئنكم حتي يعود اليكم بنفسه قريبا باذن الله

 أخانا الحبيب ، لا تثريب عليك فأنت قمت بالواجب واقتداء" بسنة الحبيب محمد " صلى الله عليه وسلم" :  (((المومنين في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل  الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى)))

----------


## DEAF

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## مصطفى البنان

الحمد لله رب العالمين
معافى ان شاء الله

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## Wigan

لا اله الا الله 
بالشفاء ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابو سليمان

اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام .   و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار .  و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة   المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..  اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين

----------


## TEXXON

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......  لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم احفظه واشفه  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......

----------


## kale2010

اللهم اني اسالك العافية
عافية الدين
والدنيا
والآخرة 
اللهم شافي كل مريض
اللهم آمين

----------


## عمران حسن

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا  يغادر سقما  اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما  اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا  يغادر سقما  اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما  اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما   اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## MR_ADEL

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

*اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما*

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## saaad111

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه
اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## greenius

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## الاتجاه

اللهم اشفه وعافه  
أخوي    

> الله يشافيه بجاه النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويشفي كل مرضى المسلمين

  

> 

 هذا الدعاء لايجوز

----------


## تاجر

طمنونا على ابو زياد ايش اخباره الان

----------


## سفاح الفوركس

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## الافوكاتو

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه وتشفي مرضى المسلمين
 اللهم امين

----------


## SENZO85

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لا شفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## [email protected]

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه

----------


## imgamns

اللهم رب الناس إله الناس 
اذهب البأس عن أخينا أبي زياد واشفه أنت الشافي 
لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقماً 
لا بأس عليك أخي، طهور إن شاء الله 
أجر وعافية

----------


## hyousuf1984

نسأل الله العلي العطيم ان يشفيه و يعافيه  
وياريت احد يطمنا عليه و الله يبعد عنه كل شر

----------


## ابو لاما

اللهم نسالك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا سالت به اجبت ان تشفئ مريضنا وكل مرضئ المسلمين وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## afahmaf

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه وتشفي مرضى المسلمين
اللهم امين

----------


## احمدنظيف

اعتذر من الاخوة الذين راسلوني علي الخاص للسؤال علي الهاتف الخاص باابوزياد لاني لم استطيع الرد عليهم لعدم بلوغ الحد القانوني من المشاركات ولكني ابلغت ابو زياد بسؤالهم وطلب مني ان اطمئنهم وبخصوص الهاتف فهو لم يتسلم متعلقاته التي كانت بحوزته وقت الحادث حتي الان ولكنه بخير والحمدلله

----------


## gashaweb

اللهم اشفه و شافه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## horizon1980

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .

----------


## techforex

الحمد لله أنه بخير الآن ونسأل الله له السلامة والعافية

----------


## تاجر

> اعتذر من الاخوة الذين راسلوني علي الخاص للسؤال علي الهاتف الخاص باابوزياد لاني لم استطيع الرد عليهم لعدم بلوغ الحد القانوني من المشاركات ولكني ابلغت ابو زياد بسؤالهم وطلب مني ان اطمئنهم وبخصوص الهاتف فهو لم يتسلم متعلقاته التي كانت بحوزته وقت الحادث حتي الان ولكنه بخير والحمدلله

 الحمد لله طمنتنا عليه . جزاك الله كل خير  
أعاده الله سالماً غانما .

----------


## عبدالله السليمي

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما
اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء بعد شفائك شفائا لا يغادر سقما

----------


## متوكل على الله

اللهم رب العرش العظيم اسالك ان تشفيه وتشفي مرضى المسلمين اللهم امين

----------


## شـقـران

لاحول ولا قوة الابالله الحمد لله على سلامتة وان شاء الله تكون الاصابات بسيطة...طمنتنا الله يطمنك ...وان شاء الله نشوف ابو زياد بيننا من جديد .. ولهنا عليك ياحبيبنا شد حيلك  :Hands:

----------


## af159

لا اراكم الله مكروه في عزيز   كل عبارات الشكر لا تكفي للرد ولكن اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يبارك لكم في الاهل والمال والصحة وأن يبعد عنكم السوء وان يرحم موتانا وموتاكم والمسلمين اجمعين اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اجمعين يارب العالمين   :Hands:

----------


## muhannad22

الحمد لله على  سلامتك اخي ابو زياد  
وان شاء الله ما تشوف شر ابدا

----------


## sgr

الحمد لله على السلامه
طهور ان شاء الله

----------


## kale2010

الله يعافية وان شاء الله يقوم بالسلامة

----------


## amiro

اللهم اتم شفائه على خير يارب

----------


## rafiek

> لا اراكم الله مكروه في عزيز   كل عبارات الشكر لا تكفي للرد ولكن اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يبارك لكم في الاهل والمال والصحة وأن يبعد عنكم السوء وان يرحم موتانا وموتاكم والمسلمين اجمعين اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اجمعين يارب العالمين

   حمدا لله على سلامتك يا غالى و إن شاء الله ربنا يبعد عنك وعننا 
وعن جميع المسلمين كل مكروه ويديم عليك وعلينا وعلى كل  
المسلمين الصحه والعافيه .

----------


## hamadasalam

حمد الله على سلامتك اخى ابو زياد وجعلة الله طهور  
نورت المنتدى

----------


## markov

الحمد لله على السلامه  :Eh S(7):  واهلا وسهلا بك معنا من جديد .. مشتاقين لك ولمشاركاتك المفيده . تحياتي .

----------


## أبو مازن

> لا اراكم الله مكروه في عزيز   كل عبارات الشكر لا تكفي للرد ولكن اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يبارك لكم في الاهل والمال والصحة وأن يبعد عنكم السوء وان يرحم موتانا وموتاكم والمسلمين اجمعين اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اجمعين يارب العالمين

 حبيييييييييييييييب قلبي ابو زياد 
والله كل يوم بتصل بيك 
الموبايل مغلق 
قلقتني عليك

----------


## البرادعى

حمد الله على سلامتك اخى ابو زياد اللهم عافيه وارزقة بالصحه والسعادة امين يارب العالمين

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> لا اراكم الله مكروه في عزيز   كل عبارات الشكر لا تكفي للرد ولكن اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يبارك لكم في الاهل والمال والصحة وأن يبعد عنكم السوء وان يرحم موتانا وموتاكم والمسلمين اجمعين اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اجمعين يارب العالمين

    الف الحمدلله على سلامتك  طمنا عليك إن شاء الله بخير  نورت المنتدى والله

----------


## ahmoos

إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا   يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين   آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و   العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير  
والله راجل نشهد له انه محترم يخدم الناس لوجه الله 
..

----------


## Alsager00

:Yikes3: ........ لحظة........  :Yikes3:  حتى في الدعاء قص ولصق ونفس الاخطاء الاملائية ... كااارثة بحق ، كلها كلمات تعد على الاصابع بالشفاء العاجل لأخونا المسلم جعلها الله أجر وعافية ، وتذكر بأن لك الأجر على دعاءك .  تحية ود للجميع ،، عدا من قص وألصق بحجة ضيق الوقت وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون . :Eh S(7):

----------


## pghdad_1

> ........ لحظة........  حتى في الدعاء قص ولصق ونفس الاخطاء الاملائية ... كااارثة بحق ، كلها كلمات تعد على الاصابع بالشفاء العاجل لأخونا المسلم جعلها الله أجر وعافية ، وتذكر بأن لك الأجر على دعاءك .  تحية ود للجميع ،، عدا من قص وألصق بحجة ضيق الوقت وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون .

    معك حق .. وكل الحق

----------


## ابو منيف

اسال الله ان يشفيه من كل شي يؤذيه 
ذكر وعافيه ان شاءالله 
مأجور  بأذن الله ........

----------

